# Lyla now 10 weeks and gorgeous



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Lyla is now 10 weeks and I think the best puppy ever, I've never had a puppy usually always re-homed our family pets. Its a busy time house training and puppy training, thank god i took 2 weeks holiday. Great times ahead cant wait to take her out and explore, 2 more weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

awww she really is gorgeous


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks

Your little puppy Jack is a cutie


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She is cute and has the same name as my girl.... what breed is she?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks.. Never had a puppy before always been rescues or mums so never dealt with puppy stage. Watching his personality develop has been amazing, has the devil in him at times.. makes me laugh. Enjoy!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

AWW bless gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck with your pup.... My little Alaskan Klee Kai is 13 weeks old and an absolute tearaway.... Hubby says that if she had been a big dog, she would have been sent back to the breeders as she is such a handful !!!!! Pamx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Shes gorgeous, what breed is she?


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

Lyla is a Staffy, loves everyone and couldn't wait to meet the kids knocking at the door last night for trick/treat. :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh Lyla is a cutie :thumbup:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

awwww Cute pictures.


----------

